# 12" 8w 6500K T5 Bulbs



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm thinking of ordering some 12" 8w 6500K T5 Bulbs and was just wondering if anyone else uses bulbs this size or knows of somewhere to get them at a good price locally.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have you try HomeDepot for a full spectrum bulb?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, i've tried home depot, rona, home hardware, walmart, superstore, you name it. all i'm able to find in that size bulb are warm white and cool white. i've seen them in a couple fish stores for 12 - 15 bucks a bulb but i'm not willing to pay that. there's a place out of texas that sells them for $.80 per bulb but it's about $12 to ship them to blaine so i was hoping to either find them for a decent price locally or gauge interest with this thread and do a group buy. so far it seems like there's not many other folks here looking for that bulb size.


----------

